# use flag e dubbi di un nuovo utente [FAQ]

## Su-34

salve a tutti raga, nn volevo rompervi le balle con una questione cosi idiota ma sono disperato e nn so che fare.

le guide le ho lette e rilette, ma ho commesso (credo ) un tragico errore

in pratica sto installando gentoo su un amd k6-2 e quando si doveva impostare le variabili nel make.conf ho messo nella variabile USE solamente questo

USE="3dnow"

ora so che sono stato un idiota ma vi giiuro che nn l avevo capito questo passo.

che dite ho qualcke possibilità che finisca il bootstrap? (ora sta ancora macinando)

e se nn lo finisce che cosa devo mettere in quella use flag?

vorrei avere solo fluxbox come desktop manager e installare samba ed amule per condividire cartelle e file con la lan e con i p2p, quindi cosa devo mettere in quella benedetta flag???

aiuto vi prego sono diventato scemo , questo è il 3 bootstarp che faccio

----------

## comio

un consiglio... quando finisci fai "emerge ufed" ed usa ufed. Prova a vedere nella doc (http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/use-howto.xml)  e nel file /usr/portage/profile/use.desc quello che ti interessa.

Ciao

----------

## Su-34

quindi dici che nn devo fare tutto da capo e che il bootstrap finisce tranquillamente?

ti ringrazio nn sai quanto se mi dici questo...  è 3 giorni che sono qua davanti e ancora nn sono riuscito a fare un installazione completa

----------

## comio

IMHO dovresti farcela, poi se qualcuno sa di più... si faccia sentire  :Smile: 

----------

## Su-34

ma ltrimenti come faccio a sapere a priori quali mi servono? li leggo tutti e mi scrivo da parte quali possono interessarmi?

----------

## comio

leggi la guida...  :Wink: 

comunque, io normalmente faccio così: 

```
# emerge -pv pacchetto
```

Vedo le USE che escono e scelgo quelle interessanti. Se sono mooolto interessanti le metto nel mio make.conf, altrimenti le uso solo quella volta con un comando del tipo:

```
USE="usefiga" emerge -v pacchetto
```

ok?...

A domani

----------

## Su-34

ok ho capito cio che m i vuoi dire ma il mio dubbio principale è:

va bene cmq un sys che è stato compilato con 1 (una) flag??????

e dove metto le flag che vorrei inserire??

----------

## MyZelF

In realtà hai compilato il sistema usando anche le USE settate di default in /etc/make.profile/make.defaults.

Generalmente le USE si impostano nel file /etc/make.conf o direttamente dalla linea di comando da cui lanci emerge. Se scopri che ad un pacchetto installato manca qualche feature puoi riemergerlo con le USE desiderate.

La documentazione dovrebbe fugare ogni dubbio:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook.xml?part=2&chap=1

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/use-howto.xml

----------

## Su-34

grazie vi faro sapere

intanto grazie per la pazienza.

----------

## Su-34

ok raga il bootstarp ha terminato ed ho anche messo le flag use che mi interessavano nel file make.conf

ora ho lanciato l installazione del systema con

emerge system

ma volevo sapere se esiste la possibilità di usare anche qui la opzione

--fetchonly

visto che telekom mi fa cadere la linea ogni tanto

----------

## randomaze

 *Su-34 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> emerge system
> 
> ma volevo sapere se esiste la possibilità di usare anche qui la opzione
> ...

 

Mi sembra di ricordare che si può usare anche al bootstrap quindi non dovrebbero esserci problemi quando passi a emerge.

P.S. Per le USE flag la cosa più importante é settare quelle che non vuoi, e, giusto per essere assolutamente sicuri che non ti scarichi roba indesiderata, meglio dare sempre un "emerge -p pacchetto" prima di installare qualcosa.

----------

## Su-34

ah! ho capito... grazie allora ridarò una letta a tutte le use flag

ma mi sapete dare un ordine di grandezza per sapere piu o meno quanto tempo mi occorre perchè finisca di emergere tutto il sistema?

considerando che ho un amd k6-2 e per fare il bootstarp mi ci ha messo almeno 6 ore e 1/2 , quanto ci vorrà secondo voi per 

emerge system

???????????????????????????????????????????  :Shocked: 

----------

## randomaze

 *Su-34 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> considerando che ho un amd k6-2 e per fare il bootstarp mi ci ha messo almeno 6 ore e 1/2 , quanto ci vorrà secondo voi per 
> 
> 

 

Sinceramente non ricordo i tempi, sono andato a dormire dopo aver dato il comando  :Wink: 

Dato il tuo sistema potrei pensare che vai nell'ordine delle 15 ore, ma sto sparando quasi a caso.

----------

## Su-34

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> P.S. Per le USE flag la cosa più importante é settare quelle che non vuoi, e, giusto per essere assolutamente sicuri che non ti scarichi roba indesiderata, meglio dare sempre un "emerge -p pacchetto" prima di installare qualcosa.

 

scusami ma allora posso anche vederla cosi:

date le use flag che mi interessano e cioè:

USE="3dnow alsa crypt emacs encode esd firebird gtk gtk2 mozilla samba snmp wxwindows X xmms x86"

posso mettere oltre a queste TUTTE le altre presenti qui: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/use-howto.xml

ma con il segno - davanti  

insomma tanto per intenderci le complementari..

sarebbe corretto?

----------

## randomaze

 *Su-34 wrote:*   

> sarebbe corretto?

 

si.

Come ti hanno suggerito il programma ufed può esserti molto utile  :Wink: 

----------

## shev

Piccole integrazioni: il bootstrap imho è meglio farlo lasciando le USE di default, quindi non aggiungendo nulla nella variabile in make.conf. Diversi hanno avuto problemi mettendoci flags particolari. Quindi alla fine hai fatto bene a non impostarle, seppur involontariamente  :Wink: 

p.s.: questo topic sarebbe da bloccare, visto che raccoglie una serie infinita di FAQ   :Rolling Eyes: 

Però visto che sto cercando di alleggerire un po' la mia politica di blocco  :Razz:  e che cmq si tratta perlomeno di un unico topic che raccoglie diverse faq (e non di dieci topic con una faq ciascuno), non lo blocco. Alla luce dei molti nuovi arrivati lasciar passare ogni tanto topic di questo genere  può essere utile. Però non fateci l'abitudine, la ricerca sul forum e la lettura di doc e faq resta un mio cavallo di battaglia  :Laughing: 

----------

## Su-34

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Piccole integrazioni: il bootstrap imho è meglio farlo lasciando le USE di default, quindi non aggiungendo nulla nella variabile in make.conf. Diversi hanno avuto problemi mettendoci flags particolari. Quindi alla fine hai fatto bene a non impostarle, seppur involontariamente 
> 
> p.s.: questo topic sarebbe da bloccare, visto che raccoglie una serie infinita di FAQ  
> 
> Però visto che sto cercando di alleggerire un po' la mia politica di blocco  e che cmq si tratta perlomeno di un unico topic che raccoglie diverse faq (e non di dieci topic con una faq ciascuno), non lo blocco. Alla luce dei molti nuovi arrivati lasciar passare ogni tanto topic di questo genere  può essere utile. Però non fateci l'abitudine, la ricerca sul forum e la lettura di doc e faq resta un mio cavallo di battaglia 

 

scusa shev ma ti giuro che ho letto e cercato in giro per il forum ma quello delle flags use era u concetto che nn avevo proprio capito, e infatti ripeto: sono un idiota.

per quanto riguarda il blocco... a me nn sembra che siamo usciti dal tema principale e cioè come si settano le flags use, poi nn mi sembrano proprio faq, visto che mi hanno risposto in diversi e ognuno ha aggiunto quello che voleva, poi scusa perche allora nn farci nascere appunto un topic che raccoglie diverse domande e poi una volta finito (si spera) nn spostarlo nella sezione faq?

----------

## randomaze

 *Su-34 wrote:*   

> per quanto riguarda il blocco... a me nn sembra che siamo usciti dal tema principale e cioè come si settano le flags use, poi nn mi sembrano proprio faq, visto che mi hanno risposto in diversi e ognuno ha aggiunto quello che voleva, poi scusa perche allora nn farci nascere appunto un topic che raccoglie diverse domande e poi una volta finito (si spera) nn spostarlo nella sezione faq?

 

IMHO le flag USE sono abbastanza importanti, piuttosto che limitarsi ad alcune domande nelle FAQ direi che l'intera guida va letta prima di partire con gentoo, al pari di "man emerge".

Comunque vediamo di faquizzare questo 3d  :Wink: 

----------

## Su-34

scusate ma nn ho ben capito.... posso continuare a postare qui?

devo cercare di rendere le domande piu standard?

----------

## randomaze

 *Su-34 wrote:*   

> scusate ma nn ho ben capito.... posso continuare a postare qui?
> 
> devo cercare di rendere le domande piu standard?

 

Beh, premesso che se "Ti fai una domanda standard e ti dai una risposta standard" ci aiuti nella stesura delle FAQ direi che puoi continuare a postare qui anche le domande personalizzate a cui non sai dare una risposta  :Razz: 

----------

## Su-34

allora scusa, ma in funzione di quello che ha detto shev

posso sempre rinserire le flags nell use con il,segno - davanti

senza avere grandi differenze rispetto al caso in cui le avrei messe fin dall inizio?

----------

## Su-34

il problema come avrai già intuito nn è tanto il fatto COME FUNZIONA LA VARIABILE USE, che dopo aver fatto la figura dello scemo e mi sono letto e riletto la guida l ho finalmente iimparato..

quanto la questione  questo punto diventa: CHE VARIABILI NON METTERE, durante la impostazione del file make.conf

ho capito che lo si puo vedere per il singolo pacchetto, ma facendo 

emrge -pv system

ti posso garantire che a me nn è venuto fuori nulla di comprensibile...

quindi il problema è quello step li

----------

## shev

 *Su-34 wrote:*   

> scusa shev ma ti giuro che ho letto e cercato in giro per il forum ma quello delle flags use era u concetto che nn avevo proprio capito, e infatti ripeto: sono un idiota

 

Bhe, considerando quanti topic ne parlano e che esistono howto appositi probabilmente non hai cercato bene o abbastanza  :Wink: 

Poi ovviamente hai fatto bene a postare, se uno per qualsiasi motivo cerca e non trova risposte allora è liberissimo di chiedere, come gli altri sono liberissimi di ricordare quando una domanda è abbastanza comune e coperta da diversi doc/topic.

 *Quote:*   

> per quanto riguarda il blocco... a me nn sembra che siamo usciti dal tema principale e cioè come si settano le flags use, poi nn mi sembrano proprio faq, visto che mi hanno risposto in diversi

 

Allora, spieghiamo meglio: il blocco non era motivato dall'essere andati OT (Off Topic), ma dalla policy (politica) del forum. Recentemente tendiamo a bloccare i topic che ripropongono domande che sono state fatte veramente molte volte e che sono quindi trattate in diversi altri topic in modo piuttosto esauriente. Questo non per cattiveria o arroganza, ma per evitare il proliferare di topic uguali limitando la leggibilità del forum e le ricerche nello stesso (già difficoltose per altro), oltre che per stimolare la gente a non chiedere ogni cosa che gli viene in mente utilizzando piuttosto in modo corretto i mezzi a disposizione (goole, siti gentoo, doc, ricerche sul forum etc).

Che poi molti abbiano risposto non vuol dire che la domanda non era una FAQ, anch'io t'ho dato una risposta nonostante abbia detto che si trattava di una faq. Semplicemente siamo un forum di gente amichevole e paziente che risponde sempre e cmq  :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

> poi scusa perche allora nn farci nascere appunto un topic che raccoglie diverse domande e poi una volta finito (si spera) nn spostarlo nella sezione faq?

 

Lo stiamo facendo, abbiamo aperto da pochi giorni una sezione dedicata alle faq su gentoo-italia.org, linkata sia in un topic sticky che nelle linee guida del forum, nel primissimo topic di questo forum. E' una raccolta di domande frequenti e relative risposte, in continuo aggiornamento.

Senza contare che segnaliamo con una tag [FAQ] i topic che contengono domande frequenti, quindi cercando sul forum tale key si trovano parecchi topic interessanti per un neo utente gentoo. Te l'ho detto, i mezzi ci sono  :Wink: 

Chiudo con una precisazione: non volevo assolutamente risultare rigido o offensivo nei tuoi confronti, sia chiaro. Sei il benvenuto e anche solo per aver scelto gentoo hai tutta la mia stima, ammirazione e disponibilità  :Wink: 

Solo che per correttezza nei confronti di chi in passato s'è visto chiudere topic simili o far notare che era una domanda frequente già trattata nel forum ho dovuto quanto meno far notare la cosa. Inoltre sei liberissimo di continuare a chiedere quello che vuoi, non è nelle mie possibilità impedirtelo e anche se lo fosse non ti impedirei certo di domandare, è un diritto sacrosanto e innegabile, siamo qui apposta per rispondere alle domande  :Very Happy: 

----------

## shev

 *Su-34 wrote:*   

> quanto la questione  questo punto diventa: CHE VARIABILI NON METTERE, durante la impostazione del file make.conf
> 
> ho capito che lo si puo vedere per il singolo pacchetto, ma facendo 
> 
> emrge -pv system
> ...

 

Allora, vediamo di fare chiarezza:

le USE sono il modo pratico e veloce che gentoo mette a disposizione per modificare la compilazione di un pacchetto in fase di installazione, abilitando o disabilitando determinate funzionalità o il supporto per certe cose.

Esempio: la flag "ipv6" decreterà se un pacchetto che ha a che fare con le reti avrà o meno il supporto per il protocollo IPv6 o se si limiterà a supportare la precedente versione attualmente in uso, IPv4. Ora, se tu hai nelle tue USE tale flag i pacchetti che possono beneficiare di tale funzionalità la sfrutteranno, venendo compilati con il supporto per ipv6 e funzionando quindi anche in reti che fanno uso di detto protocollo. In caso contrario, ossia che la flag sia marchiata con il segno -, il pacchetto non supporterà il protocollo e duqneu non funzionerà in reti ipv6.

Fatta questa premessa, la comprensione dell'output di emerge -vp "pacchetto" risulta maggiormente chiara:

tale comando infatti riporta tra parentesi quadre le flag USE che possono influire sulle funzionalità del pacchetto in questione. Ora, le flag con il segno + davanti (o di colore blu) sono quelle abilitate, e quindi la funzionalità da esse rappresentata verrà abilitata nel pacchetto. Quelle rosse, con segno -, indicano che la flag non verrà abilitata e dunque la funzionalità che esse rappresentano non verrà sfruttata dal pacchetto.

Infine, per modificare queste flags esistono due metodi: il file make.conf e relativa variabile USE, oppure la linea di comando, passando la stessa variabile.

Es. 

Voglio abilitare il supporto ipv6.

Se lo voglio fare per l'intero sistema e tutti i pacchetti che verranno installati lo metto in /etc/make.conf, nella variabile USE.

Se mi interessa abilitarlo solo per un pacchetto, farò così:

#USE="ipv6" emerge -vp pacchetto

Su quali USE abilitare o meno nessuno può dirti nulla, sono scelte personali a seconda del proprio sistema, delle sue caratteristiche e di cosa uno voglia o meno. 

Esempio: uso kde, quindi vorrei che tutte le applicazioni che ne hanno la possibilità supportino kde e le sue funzionalità. Allora abilito la USE kde e disabilito gnome perchè non mi piace. Voglio usare gnome? abilito la USE gnome e tolgo kde con un bel - davanti. Uso entrambi? le abilito entrambe.

Insomma, non ti resta che spulciarti le varie USE o tramite l'howto o tramite -vp o ufed e decidere cosa tenere o meno.

Tutto qui, spero di essere stato chiaro e averti tolto i dubbi  :Wink: 

----------

## Su-34

ok chiedo scusa a tutti voi per questo mio primo disorientamento riguardo all installazione di questa distro.... sicuramente in futuro nn accadrà piu

sto leggendo tutti i post in italiano a riguardo la variabile use e se avro dubbi posterò la, effettivamente devo dire che le informazioni che mi avete dato si trovavano anche in altri thread magari nn con il titolo chiarissimo o cmq fourviante spesso con quello che ne era il contenuto, senza una risposta diretta alle mie domande

ad esempio shev consiglia di nn toccare la use prima dell bootstrap

qualcun atro si

ok vedro di imparare da cio e ad ogni modo mi sto documentando un po dovunque

----------

## shev

 *Su-34 wrote:*   

> sto leggendo tutti i post in italiano a riguardo la variabile use e se avro dubbi posterò la

 

Tranquillo, continua pure qui. Ormai ci stiamo addentrando nel discorso, non vorremo interromperci sul più bello?  :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

> ok vedro di imparare da cio e ad ogni modo mi sto documentando un po dovunque

 

Vedrai, è sempre l'approccio migliore, si scoprono tante cose interessanti, anche più di quelle che si cercavano.

Cmq la mia mini intro sulle USE flags non t'ha illuminato la via per il misterioso mondo delle USE? Che dubbi hai ancora? Chiedi senza paura, tanto qualcuno che risponde lo trovi sempre  :Wink: 

----------

## Su-34

tranquil credo di aver capito tutto quello che mi hai detto.

finalmente dopo tutta la notte il pc ha terminato con successo il bootstrap, e avevo iniziato impostndo manualmente la use. mi sono letto tutto l elenco e la descrizione delle variabili e ho tolto tutto cio che nn mi serviva, ad esempio il gps, l apm, ecc. e ne ho elencate un bel po se devo essere sincero... mi ci ha messo un po ma il bootstrap ormai è terminato ed ora sto facendo emergere il systema

per ora nn ho altre domande, cmq sto rleggendo ancke le guide relative alla postinstallazione presenti su gentoo.it

grazie!

----------

## randomaze

 *Su-34 wrote:*   

> per ora nn ho altre domande, cmq sto rleggendo ancke le guide relative alla postinstallazione presenti su gentoo.it
> 
> grazie!

 

Si, tra i vari valori aggiunti di gentoo c'è la possibilità di leggere le guide mentre il PC emerge il sistema  :Laughing: 

----------

## Su-34

 *Quote:*   

> Fatta questa premessa, la comprensione dell'output di emerge -vp "pacchetto" risulta maggiormente chiara:
> 
> tale comando infatti riporta tra parentesi quadre le flag USE che possono influire sulle funzionalità del pacchetto in questione. Ora, le flag con il segno + davanti (o di colore blu) sono quelle abilitate, e quindi la funzionalità da esse rappresentata verrà abilitata nel pacchetto. Quelle rosse, con segno -, indicano che la flag non verrà abilitata e dunque la funzionalità che esse rappresentano non verrà sfruttata dal pacchetto.

 

ehmm  scusa shev   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:    ma ho terminato con successo l emerge del sistema e poi mi sono dato "all emerge" dei pacchetti (in particolare genkernel)

e devo dire che se faccio

emerge -pv genkernel 

i colori sono invertiti rispetto ai segni +/- che mi hai postato tu.....

cioè a me da 

+ rosso

- blu

piccolo errorino tuo?   :Laughing:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Laughing:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## shev

 *Su-34 wrote:*   

> piccolo errorino tuo?      

 

 :Embarassed:  lapsus! 

Ovviamente hai ragione tu, ho invertito i colori. Il concetto cmq non cambia, ma vedo che ormai hai capito meglio di me come funziona  :Laughing: 

----------

